

DevOps leadership / mentor training – what to do? - mrmondo

I&#x27;m the team lead for a small group of operational engineers that work in a fairly high performance DevOps application delivery environment based in Melbourne, Australia.<p>I&#x27;m looking to further improve my communication skills, better utilise empathy and reinforcement on what makes high-performance teams with a focused on delivery and quality.<p>I&#x27;ve had no formal leadership training and think I&#x27;m doing pretty well as is, but I would like to take it to the next step by getting some coaching &#x2F; mentoring etc...<p>Most of what I&#x27;ve seen of the generic &#x27;business&#x27; &#x2F; &#x27;manager&#x27; courses out there are (in my eyes) exactly what has lead us to the rise of large, lumbering corporations that we now see slowly falling.<p>I was wondering if anyone knows of, or could recommend a course or mentor available in Australia for a 3-5 day workshop to better hone my skills, provide insight etc...<p>Thanks in advance,
======
SoniaGartside
First of all, congratulations on making the decision to develop your skills.
One of the characteristics of a great leader is having the self awareness to
recognize the need for personal development and to make the the time to invest
in it. I am not based in Melbourne, but I think you would benefit from a
customized leadership development plan. I do these for senior leaders in
companies here in the US. The first step is to assess where you are (what are
your strengths and the areas in need of development). From that you will get a
plan showing where you need to focus to hone and develop your skills, and the
strategy and steps to get you there. Contact me if you're interested on my
website - [http://dld.bz/d6tj2](http://dld.bz/d6tj2)

